# Need a new CD player



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My current Marantz is biting the dust i'm afraid, it's pushing 10 years old and will skip or jitter on a new CD at first i thought it was from vibration from jamming out but it does it at lower volume too, i have cleaned it but to no avail.:crying::hissyfit:

So... I went to my dealer today and i told him the situation and he said the laser is probly wearing out, so i asked for a reccomendation and he is selling me on the demo Marantz unit and a Cambridge DACmagic. He says i'll get the best possible sound that way which i believe him. The thing i was wondering is couldn't i just buy a CD player with 24/192khz built in for about what i'd pay for the two separate units? any thoughts and suggestions would be much appreciated, i want the best possible sound and somthing that will last for i guess around 800 bucks or less.:T


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

If you don't need a high end brand name, maybe this? http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../31658-oppo-dv-980h-like-new-light-usage.html

It's my understanding that a lot of high end stuff use Oppo guts anyway. Granted that is a DVD player, it should work well as a stand alone CD/SACD player.


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Put your money into Oppo SE or even better NU edition. it will rock your ears off. Standalone CD players today have no chance if you dont select very high end players.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You could try an Emotiva ERC-1 for $417 delivered for 30 days and if it doesn't do it for you send it back and get a $399 refund. I've had mine for several months now and am very pleased with it. You could also try an outboard DAC with the ERC-1, perhaps a Musiland MD-10 DAC and still come in at $800.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For some reason the outbord DAC sounds like the best choice but i'm open for all suggestions and thanks for the replys.:T


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

May be this is the time to look at a media streamer. I modded an old Xbox to run XBMC and stream all my CD's now off my NAS. It was so convenient I very rarely fired up my Arcam CD player. 

Now my Sony BDP-S370 has network capability and can stream my CD's via HDMI to my Yamaha RX-V2700 which has pretty good DACs so the sound is even better now and still with the same ease of use. Although I still prefer XBMC so tend to head straight for the Xbox still.

I may buy an Acer Revo to take on all the streaming duties and provide freeview and Sat duties via USB decoders, i.e an HTPC.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been streaming music wirelessly from the laptop to the AVR but the sound just isn't on par with CD sound what do i need to get good sound streaming? I do the same from the PS3 but when the sound comes through it cuts in and out.:dontknow:


----------



## buddf (Jun 20, 2006)

For good sound from a CPU you need a couple of things. First off we need to know your setup. Are you using i-tunes? If you are, you may be compressing the CD's upon importation and need to set the import settings to loss-less or keep it in wav format.. Second, get a CPU that runs windows 7 or use an Apple since the sound decoders in the earlier windows versions messed with the sound too much. 

You can then get an outboard dac to connected to your computer or just connect straight to your AVR, it may have a dac that is just fine in it right now.

If you have an iphone or a touch you can then control your music wirelessly and away you go.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I transfered all my CD to Itunes and use my Oppo to play certain CD uncompressed


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

buddf said:


> For good sound from a CPU you need a couple of things. First off we need to know your setup. Are you using i-tunes? If you are, you may be compressing the CD's upon importation and need to set the import settings to loss-less or keep it in wav format.. Second, get a CPU that runs windows 7 or use an Apple since the sound decoders in the earlier windows versions messed with the sound too much.
> 
> You can then get an outboard dac to connected to your computer or just connect straight to your AVR, it may have a dac that is just fine in it right now.
> 
> If you have an iphone or a touch you can then control your music wirelessly and away you go.


MY laptop is Vista based (not good from what i hear), I have i-tunes on it but i think when i play music it is coming from the media player, alot of the music comes from lime wire and downloaded CD's. When i connect the laptop directly to my Denon3808 via headphone jack off laptop to RCA the music sounds staticky but when i run it through wirelessly through the router it sounds ok but not CD quality.

I'll check the setting on the laptop when i import next time and see what there set at. I have thought about just doingthe DAC thing but if i can get by cheaper then thats fine by me. Thanks for your help and i'll let you know what i find thanks again, Bambino.:T


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

allo bambino,
first and foremost do not buy the cambridge dac it not asynchronous , it is outdated: woLfson dac 8740 etc you must buy the new asynchronous dac from arcam same price range called the r dac
in asynchronous mode the master clock will be contolled by the dac so your computer become the slave.THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT
with the cambridge being adaptative the usb input is useless trust me i owned both the computer master clock varies all the time.
this produce lots of jitter and jitter alter sound qualities

bambino go to the Ayre site read the white paper you will understand why ayre qb9 $2500. berkely alpha dac 5000 dollar and debussy dac 10000 all are asynchronous dac so is the inexpensive arcam r dac
do a test go to ; blue coast record sign in your email and pass word trust me that company is owned 
by COOKIE MORENZO a genious lady sound producer, please download some 8 free 24 bit 96khz master recording samples and prepare yourself to freak !!!!the sound quality from a usb kimber cable coming out of my window 7 64 bit to my arcam r dac an then
through my power amp no preamp is absolutely min d blowing hallucinating!!!
the acram dac provides deep natural bass tones -georgous neutral midrange and very non agressive highs
you will pay more for the arcam it has the newer wolfson dac 8741 and it sponsored by DCS 
wnich provide the licencee for the asynchronous mode
YOU WILL NOT NEED TO BUY A NEW CD YOU HAVE NO WAY NOWING HOW GOOD IT IS UNTILL YOU TRY IT TO BAD YOU LIVE SO FAR FROM MONTREAL
take care dvi sound maniak and cinema maniak


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

ps i use media monkey as a pc player it is free dvi


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I better start saving my benjamens! WOW! i had no idea DAC's of any good quality would cost so much, let me rephrase that, i had no idea there was that big of a dfferance in DAC's (as i have seen the expensive ones, just never heard one). BY the way maybe somday i could stop by when life slows down, i have a friend in Montreal that i should go visit as he can not come here anymore due to visa or something anyhow what a great excuse to get out of the country.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks dvi!:T


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino if you ever come in mtl let me know as you have red DAC IS MY NEW PASSION i will buy when money permit a berkeley alpha dac or an AYRE QB9 as it known to be some of the best, there are so many reviews for the ayre, the arcam provides an affordable solution with amazing sound qualities
in usb it will do 24 bit -96khz master download from the UK and USA average 1.3 gig per album
24 bit 192 khz could be 7.4 gig one song has 665mb!!!!!!!!! playing that song was 9608 kbs!!!!!!! the arcam will downsample to 24 bit -96 khz
i am not concern because so far difference in sound qualities between both is minimal unless the recording
is very well engineered accordind to GIMMEL UK recording engineer.
the spdif in the arcam is 24 bit -192khz and people use it from an sacd- cd with a coxial true 75 ohm cable like the phenomenal oyiade sliver cable connected to dac
take care dvi


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A lossless copy of a CD into iTunes or Media Monkey then digital out to your receiver is good. Most receivers' DACs are hard to beat. The connection from the computer to the receiver should be wired or optical, though - not wireless. From your sofa you use your phone to control the media player on your PC. Its basically free for most of us, it sounds great, and its far more convenient than CDs used to be.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Trick McKaha said:


> A lossless copy of a CD into iTunes or Media Monkey then digital out to your receiver is good. Most receivers' DACs are hard to beat. The connection from the computer to the receiver should be wired or optical, though - not wireless. From your sofa you use your phone to control the media player on your PC. Its basically free for most of us, it sounds great, and its far more convenient than CDs used to be.


Can you suggest what wire from the computer to use, right now when i use headphone jack out from laptop to RCA to the AVR the sound is staticky.:huh: Would i have to adjust some settings on the computer.:dontknow:


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

You will want to use a digital audio output from your computer. They sometimes call this S/PDIF. Maybe your laptop does not have a digital audio output but some laptops do, and almost all desktop computers do have one. Just about any old desktop computer can make a great music server. If you computer does have digital audio output, you will find that it is far less noisy to use it. As we all know, digital is digital, and it will sound pure and clear once your receiver turns it into music. 

The digital audio connection between computer and receiver can be either optical or coax wire. The optical signal uses a Toslink cable, also just called an optical cable, sometimes also called a light pipe. Or, the digital audio output may use what we call a coax connection, which is coax wire usually with a single RCA connector at each end. Or sometimes the computer gives you a choice whether you want the audio signal to come out as digital or as a headphone out, using the headphone plug, and in that case the wire would have to fit that plug on the computer on one end, and would have to have a single RCA connector at the other end, and should be coax cable. You can use an adapter on a cable you have if you don't have a cable with the correct ends.

One way to tell if your computer can output digital audio is to open the "sound" application in Control Panel (in Windows) and look around for a place to set S/PDIF (or SPDIF). That is where you would have to "tell" the computer to use the digital out.

Your receiver should have some digital audio inputs, and they will have to match your computer outputs - either optical to optical or coax to coax (usually with RCA connectors). You will have to tell the computer to use SPDIF for its output and might have to tell the receiver to use its digital input, although most receivers automatically detect that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My laptop runs on vista, the only settings i could find in the sound control menue were codec also the only outputs on it are the headpone jack, USB and Ethernet. I did mess with the settings abit but the sound is still better when run wirelessly.:dontknow:


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like maybe your laptop does not have digital audio out. If so, then to do what many of us in this thread suggest - using a PC to play your music as a media server- you may need to use a different PC. You could use any old desktop PC so long as it has digital audio out (which almost every sound card and desktop onboard audio has had for the past 10 years) and preferably wired networking to your wireless router. Almost any version of Windows or a Mac is fine, because you will not be asking the computer to do any processing or conversion while you are actually playing music, so it will easily be able to keep up with the demand. Connect that PC to your wireless router so you can control it wirelessly with your iPhone or Android, and hook the PC to your receiver with a digital audio connection, either optical or coax (or HDMI which I didn't mention before and I do not really recommend.) Have any old CD or DVD drive on the PC. Use free iTunes or Media monkey to copy each CD to your hard drive, and use a lossless format for the copy - FLAC for Media Monkey or Apple Lossless for iTunes. You can set the programs to automatically copy each CD you put in the drive, so all you then have to do is feed each next CD in turn when one pops out. You will probably never run out of hard drive space if you are just copying music, but if you also start copying your DVD collection, you might need an extra hard drive, maybe one you plug into a USB port. If you have an iPhone or similar smartphone, you can download free apps that allow you to control your PC through your home Wifi and use your PC as a huge jukebox from the comfort of your couch. Your music will be pristine exact copies of your original CDs and it will last forever if you make a backup. The DAC conversion will be done by your receiver, which usually does a fine job, far away from the electrical noise inside your PC. The most expensive part of this will be the electricity needed to run the PC. Really.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help Trick, I think i can get an old desk top from my mom that has been upgraded to the max (from it's day) i don't think it's over 10 years. Once again thank you and hope you don't mind answering a few more questions about all this as i'm sure some will arise.:T
Bambino.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm about 1/4 of the way through all my discs, man does that take some time, but it is well worth it.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am actually going to recommend a BDP. My Pioneer BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD are absolutely stellar CD Players. They use Wolfson 8740 DAC's. 

These DAC's are used by Arcam and many other super High End Components. These Players were Made in Japan, weighed over 10 Pounds, have excellent Build Quality, excellent DVD Playback (DVD Benchmark Score:85), and Blu Ray Performance.

Where many were not pleased is in the load times for Blu Ray Discs. Especially those Authored with Java. However, I have never minded and prefer these BDP's to my OPPO BDP-83 for Blu Ray Playback.

The 51's MSRP was 600 Dollars and the 05's was 800 Dollars. The 05 is a Pioneer Elite Model and only differs by having Capacitive Buttons, and a better Video DAC (only applicable for Component Output), and Amber Display.

Best Buy simply blew these BDP's out last year with some getting Open Box Models for well under 100 Dollars. They should be available on Ebay, Audiogon, or if especially lucky, Best Buy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am actually going to recommend a BDP. My Pioneer BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD are absolutely stellar CD Players. They use Wolfson 8740 DAC's.
> 
> These DAC's are used by Arcam and many other super High End Components. These Players were Made in Japan, weighed over 10 Pounds, have excellent Build Quality, excellent DVD Playback (DVD Benchmark Score:85), and Blu Ray Performance.
> ...


Thanks JJ, I do like the idea of streaming but still feel as though i get much better sound direct from a player, your option sounds spectacular compared to the 8 or so hundred dollers i'm debating on spending.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The BDP-51 and 05 have a dedicated 2 Channel Analog Output specifically to use the Wolfson DAC's in the Players that would be bypassed if Bitstreamed. I use the 2 Channel Output into the Multichannel Analog Input on my TX-NR3007 for listening to CD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again JJ, time to go shopping again!
That sure beats the alternative route i was gonna take of a seperate CD player and DAC.:sn:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Good suggestion JJ. I have a 51FD but have never used it in dedicated 2ch mode, so I might give it a try this w/e.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think you will be pleasantly surprised at just how good of a CD Player the BDP-51/05 truly are.
My 51 is my primary Disc Player as the Amber Illumination of the 05 clashes with the rest of my equipment.
That sort of thing drives me batty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had a Pioneer SACD/CD player for a good few weeks on loan and I have to say I was very impressed with its performance, and like JJ has said they use Wolfson DAC's which are high end and others have had reported similar experiences with the BD players..


----------



## PhanofPhunk (Dec 19, 2010)

Jungle Jack,

I want to thank you for your knowledge on the DACs in the 51fd.

I've been trying to find out what type of woflsons they are. I own the BDP-51FD, and love its picture quality, I use it as my cdp also.

How did you find out the type of Wolfsons?

-Michael:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PhanofPhunk said:


> Jungle Jack,
> 
> I want to thank you for your knowledge on the DACs in the 51fd.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The BDP-51 uses Wolfson 8740 DAC's and they are excellent being used in many high dollar Digital Components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

